
Ask HN: For multiprocess/multithreaded tasks, what is the best language now? - nstart
Hey all. I&#x27;m working on an application for a client and we&#x27;ve come to a scenario where there&#x27;s a large number of items to process every hour. Each item involves a separate http request. As I was discussing this I was wondering what the best language for parallel task processing is now. Where best would be a decent trade-off between code readability and performance (if such a trade-off were required). Thoughts?
======
brudgers
How large a number of items?

How does your preferred language fair when processing at that rate?

Does the risk of developers developing in an unfamiliar language outweigh the
cost of adding hardware to support a familiar solution?

------
raooll
elixir/erlang should be a good fit.

